# Unterschied von Post- und Preinkrement



## Nummer11 (9. Aug 2017)

Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen zwischen Post- und Preinkrement an einem einfachen Beispiel erklären? Die formale Defi habe ich, aber wir fehlt der praktische Bezug.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Aug 2017)

Wertzuweisungszeitpunkt in übergeordneten Ausdrücken


----------



## looparda (9. Aug 2017)

Mir fehlt in dieser Übersicht was mit i passiert. Deshalb hier nochmal ergänzt:
*Postinkrement* Nachherige Werterhöhung.

```
int i = 5;
int c = i++; // c = 5, i = 6
```

*Präinkrement* Vorherige Werterhöhung

```
int i = 5;
int d = ++i; // d = 6, i = 6
```

*Postdekrement* Nachherige Wertverkleinerung.

```
int i = 5;
int e = i--; // e = 5, i = 4
```

*Prädekrement* Vorherige Wertverkleinerung

```
int i = 5;
int f = --i; // f = 4, i = 4
```


----------



## mrBrown (9. Aug 2017)

Da lob ich mir ja Swift - da gibt es die 4 nicht


----------

